# Best shots of the summer...



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

OK, let's see if we can keep the shots to your absolute favorite one two or three. Rules, the photo has to be bike related, you have to have taken the photo, and it has to have been during this summer (now that it's over). Bonus if you tell why they are a favorite.

I posted both of these before, but they were of lower quality. Here they are in higher quality.

The first is from Teocali Ridge in Crested Butte. I like the shot and it was quite an achievement for me. Also, it was the only mtb vacation I got this summer. It has been one heck of a year and summer for me, so to get away with a great friend was just what I needed.










This next one is of my son. I took this shot and when I looked at it after the download it hit me; he's not a little kid anymore. I also like the clouds and how his effort is trapped in the picture, standing up, ready for the push, but forever stuck.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

It's tough picking out shots I took that I like. Would be easy with scenery alone (all taken on mtb trips, btw). Picked out two from favorite trails/vacations this summer.

First was our first ride in Crested Butte - Reno - Flag - Bear - Deadman's on 4th of July. It was hubby's favorite trail of the entire trip, I think. 401 was more scenic, but less trail (ST). I liked it as well. Have never experienced pulling over on a climb for dirt bikes before. That was the first time I'd ever wanted one also! Climb was a bit tough at that point  It was an awesome trip. The kind of places that make you want to go back again!










Second is from our Labor Day Mammoth trip. Had never ridden lift-assisted before. I had an absolute blast. Even donned my full face helmet and forearm/elbow / knee/shin pads. Rode a few black diamond trails. Tried jumping some different things. It was absolutely beautiful up there. Perfect weather. The area is great and I think they do a good job of providing transportation. Town is fun and accessible. Will definitely go back next year. This shot from Off the Top.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

i would like to add my two favorites of the year. one by allison and one that i took. the first one is one that allison took of me and i think it rocks. it was a fabulous day on Thunder Mountain in Utah, I was riding my beloved Niner, and Allison did a great job of capturing just how much fun I was having blasting down the trail and hopping/jumping off anything I could find. The other cool thing about the photo is that three weeks earlier I crashed BIG TIME and neither of us were sure how things were going to work out, I had a badly damaged rotator cuff, massive hematoma on my right quad, bruised ribs, and lots of soft tissue damage in my right forearm.









as far as a picture that i took goes, it is a hard choice. i have taken a few pictures of allison and there are several that depict new challenges she has overcome on the bike, but the composition isn't quite up to par. i would like to have been able to find a picture that shows how proud i am of her and her accomplishments as a rider. the following picture has the best composition, but with far less action. it is one of the few pictures that i have of her in a FF helmet and pads. my wife rocks!!!!!!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Do self timer shots count? Here's why I like this picture: Everyone in it met online through common love of mountain biking. Gabrielle and I met years ago online and take a few trips together every summer. The two couples are from Sweden, they didn't know each other before this ride - had planned a rendezvous via a Swedish mountain biking site. One of the couples Gab and I knew online, and they worked out the hookup with the other couple ( did you get all that?) and we all met in Idaho. Anyway, it was a really fun time to show off one of my favorite trails/lunch spots - Loon Lake, Idaho.


----------



## mtb_mud_honey (May 31, 2005)

*great idea!*

Thanks for sharing! Your son (and daughter too) rock 

Here's a couple of my favourites.

The guy jumping is my hubby - its a favourite as it was taken on out two-week vacation through BC (Kamloops, Silverstar, Golden, Fernie, and Rossland) this August. We had a super time on the whole trip, lots of riding, lots of good times visitng old friends and meeting new ones. The trail too is one of my favourites in Rossland - a good mix of steeps, jumps, skinnies, lots of fun. Looking at the pic puts a big smile on my face 









Riding the ladder bridge is my friend Tanya. The pic was actually taken this spring, I think (sorry for breaking the rules!). I ride with Tanya often, and its a favourite as it reminds me of how much fun we have riding together and encouraging each other to try new things. A number of my "ah ha!" rides this year have been when riding with Tanya. I also like the pic as the ladder bridge is pretty long (its actually four photos spliced together to get the full length of it, and its the end of a log ride that's not even in the pic).









Summer may be over, but the riding's not 

pd


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

formica said:


> Do self timer shots count?


The explaination of friends, old and new, justifies it...

Naw, I won't be so strict. Afterall, mechmann broke the rules by posting a shot he didn't take. But I can relate to the injury, I broke my elbow and dislocated it last February. Makes one worry for a while.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Your ladder bridges up there always get my heart rate up! Doesn't look like I'll be able to get up there too soon to visit you two, but I'll be back someday.


----------



## mtb_mud_honey (May 31, 2005)

This one's as wide as a sidewalk, but high at points, and slightly uphill (a weakness for me), it gets my heart rate going too!

I look forward to riding with you when you're next this way, or when we're next your way (perhaps next april?)

Is Danielle still into mazes? I have a little something for her that I've never got around to sending...


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

mtb_mud_honey said:


> Is Danielle still into mazes? I have a little something for her that I've never got around to sending...


Yep, she still likes them. This time of year there are a couple life size mazes in corn fields. I hope to get her out for at least one.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

I've already posted these before, but that's ok because I get to relive them this way! I like this thread!

My friend headshok climbing the Tahoe Rim trail on a ride affectionately known as the punisher. At this point in time I had stopped to take photos after a turn in the trail because the view was just so amazing. He is in the picture just really small on the right side. This was one of the first rides on my road trip this summer, and this photo brings back all the excitement and anticipation of the beginning of vacation and all the great riding to come!









From a simple local evening ride - this is my bf aosty effortlessly cleaning a log ledge that continues to elude me uphill, but that he goes up so gracefully. It was near dusk and I happened to decide to take a picture and for once my timing was good. He just looks like he is flying. I like this photo because it reminds me of how fun it is to ride with aosty, who rides so well but who is so incredibly modest and understated.

Later that night we got caught in the dark in this canyon due to a flat and that was memorable as well because noone had lights


----------



## rocknrollgirl (Feb 12, 2006)

*June counts..*

technically not...but.....


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

*kenosha to breck - 32miles of singletrack*

us girls took off on a Tuesday a couple of weeks ago as the aspens were peaking. Don't get much better then that - ripping up and down the trails with your gal pals

:thumbsup:


----------



## Shrimp (Aug 1, 2004)

This is probably my most favorite shot that I took this summer, because it reminds me of an awesome finish to a really long day of riding.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

some sweet pictures, i love that loooong ladder bridge!

this one is my favorite of this summer, it exemplifies (to me) what mountain biking is


----------



## pdlhrd (Jun 6, 2006)

*Nice Thread!*

My wife & I were very fortunate this year and did many great rides. Moab/Fruita, Bend, McCall, Stanley, Sun Valley, Park City &, of course, Boise. Here are a few of my favorite pics.

Pic 1 & 2- Ridin' Idaho
Pic 3- My favorite for many reasons. Shortly after this shot was taken it started to snow & hail (late August) which made for a cold trip back to the trailhead. Also, this was taken in the Boulder/White Cloud Mtns an area proposed to become wilderness soon (the bill has already passed the House), subsequently, this trail will be closed to all mechanized travel. Also, the reason that stands out- my wife is 13 weeks pregnant with our first child!


----------

